# Can't Break The Bucks Off The Does



## LAURELRUN (Oct 29, 2005)

Hunted Lorain county this morning. Had a buck run a doe by me about 50 yards away, couldn't tell how big he was but seen that he had horns, hit the grunt call and no response. About two minutes behind, going the same direction, with a neck the size of his body came a very big grunting 8-point twenty yards to my left, hit the grunt call to try and stop him but he kept doing mach II right be me, if he was playing second fiddle I would have loved to have gotten a good look at first buck. This seasons rut reminds me of this springs turkey hunts, I had gobblers talking every time out but they stayed with the hens. I guess being a part of the action is what it's all about! Forty five mile an hour wind gusts tomorrow with 10-14 foot waves on the lake, I guess I'll be watching the Browns, or then again, maybe I'll take my chances out on the lake! :C


----------



## luredaddy (May 25, 2004)

In my years of deer hunting, I have found that it is difficult to stop a buck chasing a doe with a grunt call. You can stop them with a doe bleat call with your mouth, just sound like a lamb, baaaah. He does not have bucks on his mind when chasing. Baaahhhhhhhhhhhhh!


----------



## Buckeyes1G (Apr 30, 2005)

good info, thanks for the scoop!


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Spent the weekend hunting Jefferson County. Had a decent 6 point come trotting in when I used a series of bleats and grunts. Had his nose to the ground and mouth wide open. Wasn't but 15 yds from me. Once he hit the scent trail of a button buck that had been feeding in front of me about 20 minutes earlier, he took off and followed it. He was really determined. They are definetley moving now. Counted 5 dead bucks on the highway just driving there on friday. Ended up flushing 4 grouse on my way out from my stand saturday night. All in all a good weekend


----------



## ARGEE (Apr 5, 2004)

Dakota,did You Hunt Public Or Private Land?


----------



## dakotaman (Oct 19, 2005)

Private Land.


----------



## ohiobassman (May 18, 2005)

I've had sort of the same problem.i have seen this 140 class 9 point 3 times. two of the times he was with a doe and would not leave her for anything. i really hope that doe trots my way soon. hopefully he is still in the area on friday since i wont be able to hunt till then


----------



## Buckeyes1G (Apr 30, 2005)

im heading out here in the next 20-30 minutes, gonna sit up there till dark. Conditions aren't exactly ideal, the wall job is saying 57 deg. fairly breezy. I'm not really expecting much, I guess them are the days when things happen. I'm off tomorrow for Election Day so I'm committed to 3 hunts, if I don't see a buck I'm hanging up the bow in frustration. I weeble-wabled upon a really good line of 3 rubs, I think im gonna walk past them with a drag rag on my way to the stand. I'm a large framed briar so I'll probobly need a sweat rag and H20 b/f making to the stand LOL. I'll inform you later on the lack of deer movement from my neck of the woods. Please note that 80-90% of all things I say come from the wrong end of my spectrum. Go-Bucks


----------



## Header (Apr 14, 2004)

On the way to my stand. Following the r x r tracks on my quad, 2 anterless come on the tracks from the woods on my left. I was getting closer to them as they ran and they went to the woods on my right. Parked the quad approx. 80yds the other side of the hiway and got my gear from the quad and started walking. Checked the tracks and, yep, a basket 6pt was on their trail. I knew he was going to follow them. I waited until he was going down and behind the hiway hill and I ran up then snuck over the ridge, he was in the woods already gone after them. If you cross a does path or kick some up this time of the year find a place to sit for at least 10 - 20 minutes, something else may be coming.
In the past I have used the Doe-in-heat can bleat and yes I did call a buck off her. He was only about 10 - 15 ft following. They were at 30 yds and yes he came to my bleat looking for love. She might not have been quit ready.


----------



## FishinDawg (Mar 9, 2005)

While sitting in the woods Saturday morning was calling with a Doe bleak, 8 point buck can in fast and stopped right behind a tree, had to shot 30 yards away, tried to move slowly to get a shot and he caught sight and was gone just as quick as he came in, there on the move.


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

The deer really moving this morning. I saw 11 by 11am. 7 does and 4 bucks. Only one buck was following does and those 2 does and buck went right under my stand and they never even knew I was there! It was a small 4pt unfortunately. I'll be hunting all day again tomorrow.

Late afternoon/evening though for me was really slow for some reason. I saw 3 deer between 3pm and dark.


----------



## LAURELRUN (Oct 29, 2005)

Great site to get up-to-date info on what's going on in the woods. Seen eight does today at work, W 130th and Snow Rd in Parma. Three weeks ago there where six different bucks together, last week there was a nice buck on the heals of a doe and today there wasn't a buck in site. I think the doe in heat aromas and hopefully the grunt call that has not worked very well for me over the past three weeks might be the ticket this week and next. I'll be in the woods Thursday, Friday, Saturday and Sunday and will post again then.


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

I think the estrus scents will be effective for the next few days until the days starting coming into heat in large numbers. At that time it is just a matter of getting set up in the does' travel route. Then once the does go out of their cycle the scents become effective again, this being in a couple of weeks.

I am still not seeing anything around my place leading me to believe that they are starting but it should only be a few days away.


----------



## LAURELRUN (Oct 29, 2005)

Finally got an odd ball buck today that came into my calls this morning, see picture below. Seen two bucks two hundred yards out in a cut bean and half standing corn field along a fence row. One buck went fifty yards out into the field and went back to the fence row, did this about three times. Didn't see the second buck until about the third time the first one came back out. Then I seen the doe that was with him. I called to beat the band, grunts and bleats. Finally the buck that kept going in and out came down the fence row towards me and down into the woods that I was in. He got up wind of me and walked twenty yards below my stand through some stuff where I couldn't get a shot, then, after a two more soft grunts and a bleat, he turned and came twenty yards in front of me and offered a shot. The wasp broadhead did it's job quickly and I'll have a lot of great corn fed venison for the long winter. He's not much to look at but I'm not a trophy hunter, yet!

http://image.inkfrog.com/pix/LAURELRUN/ebay_2531.JPG
http://image.inkfrog.com/pix/LAURELRUN/ebay_2528.JPG


----------



## bkr43050 (Apr 5, 2004)

That sure is a freaky looking buck Laurelrun! Congrats on the kill. He will be good eating that is for sure.


----------

